# Vacation/event plans this year?



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Hey, just wondering what all of you have planned for this year for vacations! I love hearing about awesome places that other people have gone. 

My list includes:

May long weekend - the annual Quesnel Canyon Crawl hosted by my 4x4 club, the North Caribou Offroad Adventurers Society (division of BC 4-wheel drive Association). a 2 day event that attracts people for up to a week of wheeling and camping, with poker runs and balloon pop events. Great for the whole family. We maintain the site year after year, and this year the site needs some brush cutting and we need to dig a new hole for the outhouse. Should be a fun weekend as it always is.

Mid-june - camping in the Wells area with my sister's family for a weekend.

End of june - trip to to Fort st John to visit a couple friends for a couple days.

August long weekend - depends on the ArtsWells festival lineup, I may either be hosting a workshop at the festival, or if I don't get in, I will be 4x4ing at Red Rose near Hazelton again this year. 

Sometimes in September - we want to paddle the Bowron Lake circuit again, but dates are currently not set. Now that is a fun vacation. Should have my new kayak by this spring too, so lots of time to practice beforehand!

And as many camping/kayaking/4-wheeling trips as we can in the middle of it all. We love the short getaways.


----------



## sdfish223 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds like a fun summer. I dont have any plans for any vacations within the next year. Next summer maybe if I can get time off work for a week, I'd like to go to Disneyland and visit my family in San Diego.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Hawaii - wai ki ki, may 21st-28th, vernon somewhere in July, Possibly Vegas in December.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I am heading to our Cabin around the first week of Aug and will be back end on Sept.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

anyone else with fun plans?


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

usually play it by ear weekend by weekend...

I do have one thing set in stone and that is to go to Lake Sammish in WA. My friends wife has a family cabin down there, so a bunch of us go down there and hang on the lake and BBQ etc, and then down to Seattle to watch the Blue Jays play the Mariners at the end of August and go to Cowgirls inc!

Rest of Summer probably ride my motorcycle all over the place, maybe visit friends and family in Kelowna. Golf... lots of golf!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

sounds like a perfect summer 240sx!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

going to our acreadge most of the summer with a trip to galiano near the end of summer do some fishing and relaxing


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> going to our acreadge most of the summer with a trip to galiano near the end of summer do some fishing and relaxing
> bash the canucks some more.


fixed it for ya


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

240sx said:


> fixed it for ya


na the little loser fans cry to much ... oh ya please respect the the person who made this post and stick to the topic


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Going to the West Coast of Van Island Salmon fishing in late July. First time taking my two yr old and wife. Sure hope niether of them gets sea sick to easily. Other than that just going to play it by ear.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

was in mexico a few weeks ago doing a lil bit of snorkeling. in july driving to oregon for a car club meet lol. mabey going to my parents condo in oliver one weekend.


----------

